# Rotator cuff surgery finally here



## Patriot1405 (Sep 3, 2018)

Well finally got my surgery scheduled for Thursday the 6th. Both rotators are torn. I go for the second one in February. Haven’t worked out in 4 months. The gym was my therapy. won’t be able to really get back till next summer. Lost a lot of size but trying to keep my head right and looking forward to finally being pain free. I’ll be 55 next May, so I’m sure returning to size is going to take some time. Right now just praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 3, 2018)

You’ll get back to it as soon as your body will let you..life is good, just take it easy and heal properly!


----------



## dwsun (Sep 3, 2018)

Hey Guy, just had rotator surgery in Nov.  It killed me sitting out of the gym, however there's hope.  I will say this, PLEASE listen to them about not trying to do too much and end up hurting yourself.  The first four weeks, follow what they say as this is the most critical time to heal.  Sitting, sleeping and living in a recliner SUCK but you'll do it.  When I finished rehab I went back to the gym smarter and worked harder.  Trust me, if I can do it, you can.  You'll have a lot of discomfort at first and question if it was worth it, however each month that goes by, you'll feel better and stronger.  

Hang in there, you'll be fine...


----------



## ccpro (Sep 3, 2018)

Good Luck brother, I've only heard it can be tough...rehab is the key from what I understand.  I'm denial about my left shoulder, haven't gone heavy in years.  I wish you the best.


----------



## IHI (Sep 3, 2018)

Your gunna be right as rain when this washes out!! Follow the PT to the letter, do your homework PT as instructed- sometimes too much can be, well, too much. Im covinces the PT place and person doing it has more to do with the outcome than anything else. My daughters strength & conditioning coach competes on stage with Olympic lifts, blew his shoulder out requiring 3 surgeries to put back together. Stronger now than ever 2yrs after the surgery. I repped out a long term goal of mine 9 months post operation...we ised same place same doc. A friend they literally wheeled in the OR after i was done, went to the pt place in his wife’s hospital- hes about 50% of where he was pre injury and its been almost 2yrs for him as well, said his insurance wouldnt let him go to our place of rehab- and he’s forever ruined due to it.

long journal i kept, but give you an idea of what tou will experience and can expect- the pain the first few months is absolutely horrible, you will not sleep well for 3 to almost 4 months, you will be sleeping in a recliner, a bed is simply not possible pain wise, seriously. And get real cosy with the ice pump they send home. I stopped narcos pretty quick and relied solely on the ice machine- its heavenly dude- you’ll see!! Best of luck, its amazing how fast you will bounce back. Daughters coach continued lower body stuff using safety squat bar and machines, so you have that going for ya.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/23422-SLAP-tear-fixed-today


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 4, 2018)

Good luck brother. The rotator cuff is a sob injury.. just like everything else, proper therapy and you’ll be back in the game. Just don’t rush your progress.. slow and steady wins the race as I’m sure you already know!


----------



## stonetag (Sep 4, 2018)

Not going to sit here and bullshit you, you will be sore as hell after, and like mentioned will wonder why the fuk you had it done. It does get better, and it does get rid of the nagging painful shit that you go through every day of your life. Carry on brother.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 4, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> You’ll get back to it as soon as your body will let you..life is good, just take it easy and heal properly!



Thanks Jen


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 4, 2018)

The first four weeks, follow what they say as this is the most critical time to heal.  Sitting, sleeping and living in a recliner SUCK but you'll do it.  

This is what I’m hearing, first few weeks are the worst. And while recliner living sounds good. We all know after a while it sucks!!


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 4, 2018)

ccpro said:


> Good Luck brother, I've only heard it can be tough...rehab is the key from what I understand.  I'm denial about my left shoulder, haven't gone heavy in years.  I wish you the best.



Thank you sir!


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 4, 2018)

IHI said:


> Your gunna be right as rain when this washes out!! Follow the PT to the letter, do your homework PT as instructed- sometimes too much can be, well, too much. Im covinces the PT place and person doing it has more to do with the outcome than anything else. My daughters strength & conditioning coach competes on stage with Olympic lifts, blew his shoulder out requiring 3 surgeries to put back together. Stronger now than ever 2yrs after the surgery. I repped out a long term goal of mine 9 months post operation...we ised same place same doc. A friend they literally wheeled in the OR after i was done, went to the pt place in his wife’s hospital- hes about 50% of where he was pre injury and its been almost 2yrs for him as well, said his insurance wouldnt let him go to our place of rehab- and he’s forever ruined due to it.
> 
> long journal i kept, but give you an idea of what tou will experience and can expect- the pain the first few months is absolutely horrible, you will not sleep well for 3 to almost 4 months, you will be sleeping in a recliner, a bed is simply not possible pain wise, seriously. And get real cosy with the ice pump they send home. I stopped narcos pretty quick and relied solely on the ice machine- its heavenly dude- you’ll see!! Best of luck, its amazing how fast you will bounce back. Daughters coach continued lower body stuff using safety squat bar and machines, so you have that going for ya.
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/23422-SLAP-tear-fixed-today



Dude, I can’t even tell you how much helpful information I’ve gleaned from your journal. Hope you’re feeling much better!! And thank you!


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 4, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Good luck brother. The rotator cuff is a sob injury.. just like everything else, proper therapy and you’ll be back in the game. Just don’t rush your progress.. slow and steady wins the race as I’m sure you already know!



Thanks brother!


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 4, 2018)

stonetag said:


> Not going to sit here and bullshit you, you will be sore as hell after, and like mentioned will wonder why the fuk you had it done. It does get better, and it does get rid of the nagging painful shit that you go through every day of your life. Carry on brother.



Thank you sir!


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 4, 2018)

GL to the recovery going forward.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 5, 2018)

Good luck on your recovery and subsequent result. As has been stated, listen to your surgeon and your PT.  Do what they tell you and be diligent and disciplined about it.


----------

